# Vote Google!



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Wallstreet Journal has a little poll going on between Google and Apple Mobile OS. Go vote now!

http://online.wsj.com/community/groups/question-day-229/topics/apple-google-makes-best-mobile


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

And as it should be Android is kicking Apples butt!!!!!


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Voted!

Sent from my LTE powered Droid Bionic


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> And as it should be Android is kicking Apples butt!!!!!


Especially after Apple's very unimpressive unveiling today. Their stocks took about a 4-5 percent drop in a matter of minutes of the unveiling of the not so new iPhone 4s. The only thing that can be confirmed that changed is the processor. Other than that, nothing much. Pretty lame if you ask me. Almost 20 months since a device release with all this hype about a iPhone 5 and then BAM...Nothing. Hilarious!


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Dam I hit apple sorry

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for pointing this out, just voted!


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

moosc said:


> Dam I hit apple sorry
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Meh, they're losing 83-17 so one vote shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I think that speaks volumes!!!


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I think that speaks volumes!!!


Yea, it would be on thing if this was a poll on an android site, but this is Wall Street Journal. I would say that it is pretty neutral.


----------

